

Cofounder needed for profitable startup. - throwaway3219

Hi there!<p>I'm a semi-popular HN user that runs a startup in the Software-as-a-service space.<p>We've got traction, and we have money coming in. But, I need a cofounder. Most of the work is already done, but I need someone to stick around and help improve the product, as we grow.<p>My startup recently was incubated by one of the top US incubators, but I need your help to take it to the next level.<p>Interested? Lets talk: M8R-tpguyk@mailinator.com
======
dotcoma
What kind of a co-founder? A programmer, a product guy, a marketing genius, a
person with contacts in a certain industry... ?

------
gesman
Should I paypal $500,000 to: M8R-tpguyk@mailinator.com ?

------
md1515
I understand you probably do not want to reveal anything to the US incubator,
but I suggest just re-posting or posting with your real account. I think HN
readers will be far more willing to help you.

------
zackzackzack
Why not use that account instead to post this? If you were popular, then
people would be more likely to contact you. My first inclination is to wonder
if you are hiding something?

